# Birthday Bonus Points



## Dovecote (Jan 31, 2011)

Is AGR offering Birthday Bonus Points in 2011? My birthday is in February and I want to be ready for the email offer. It was my understanding that last year AGR members received 100 for regular membership, 250 for Select status, and 500 for Select plus if they responded to the email notification. Is this still the case?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 31, 2011)

I haven't heard if they're doing the birthday bonuses this year.

And it wasn't based upon status either; it was just luck of the draw as to how many points you got. Seemed like they used a random number generator and maybe 1 out of 50 got 500, 1 out of 25 got 200, and everyone else got 100. I was Select Plus when I got my bonus and it was only 100 points.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm guessing they are not doing it this year as I had a birthday a few years ago and didn't receive anything from AGR in regards to Bonus Points.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 1, 2011)

they must not be doing them this year as I just went and checked my netzero inbox for the first time in a long time no email from agr about birthday points. Just the normal emails from them.


----------



## BeckysBarn (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm one of the unlucky ones who has never gotten the bonus points (yes, the date is in my profile) Does this mean I'm not getting older???


----------



## amamba (Feb 1, 2011)

I never got bonus points for my birthday in 2010, either. My birthday is in November - I wonder if they gave up the promotion before then?


----------



## Exiled in Express (Feb 1, 2011)

January birthday and a general member, no birthday gift in 2010 or 2011.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 1, 2011)

I got 200 points last year but in July! My birthday is in Feb., after contacting AGR a couple of times and getting "the checks in the mail" reply, I changed my birthdate on the profile and Voila! Doubt if they are doing it this year, hoping that the Spring/NTD promo is for triple or quad points and Buy Points has a 30% Bonus like last year! :wub:


----------



## pennyk (Feb 1, 2011)

My birthday is in October and I did not get the points automatically posted so I phoned AGR and they manually added the points. I think the automatic posting might have stopped when AGR changed from the outside administrator to Amtrak in early October.


----------



## chuljin (Feb 1, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> ... I had a birthday a few years ago ...


Not *every* year? :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 1, 2011)

chuljin said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > ... I had a birthday a few years ago ...
> ...


My condolences on your demise a few years ago!




(It's remarkable that you can still type after rigor sets in!)


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 1, 2011)

chuljin said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > ... I had a birthday a few years ago ...
> ...


Maybe the birthday for this poster was February 29 :giggle:


----------

